# Menopur mixing question, please help!



## Luck2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello

Please can anyone help me, I have double checked my Menopur ready for starting in a few days time and I have been prescribed 150iu per day.  I have been given 2 boxes, one of 1200iu and one 600iu.  Inside the 600 is one vial and 1 prefilled syringes with water (I think) and inside the 1200 is one vial with 2 prefilled syringes.  There looks to be hardly any water to mix with the powder and I am wondering if Healthcare at Home have sent me the wrong ones.  Have rung the hospital but no one knows as the ivf staff have gone home.

Does anyone have any knowledge of this that they could help me with.  I know I can ring the clinic in the morning but am worried because of all the bad experiences with HCAH don't trust them to get a replacement to me in time.

Thanks x


----------

